# Serum Athens cycling September 2018



## elesbells (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Ladies

I’m new to this board and messaging so not sure if I’m doing it right but I’m definitely NOT new to IVF. (8 cycles so far). We are  Trying a new approach going to Greece for our last try. Anyone out there cycling in September 2018 at Serum Athens? I’ve had my immunes done with them  all ok and hidden C. Got infection both been on AB to clear. No hysto needed. Told to try naturally but doubt that will work after years of IFV 🙄. X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

We have quite a busy Greece section, and in there is a Cycle Chat thread for ladies going to Serum (it's titled April, but people chat in there who are going later in the year too? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=392994.msg7445105#new

Good luck xxx


----------



## elesbells (Sep 8, 2013)

Great thank you v much 😀


----------

